# Porn and masturbation affects your everything in a bad way.



## Ayush (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm 19 and a chronic porn and masturbation addict. I have been addicted to it since 2013 - the first time I discovered it. Since then I would do it everyday. I remember my face used to look so good as a male. Girls would talk to me and even ask for my phone number and one girl even kissed me once to which I cringed back then lol. 

Fast forward to now... I have no girlfriend, my health is shit, I cannot talk to girls, no confidence, my eyes have no life in them, my jawline is weak and I lack social skills. If I could go back to 2013, I would save the 13 y/o me from discovering porn. But that's just another fantasy. I can't change what's happened. But I can quit porn and masturbation now and take the responsibility to work on myself. I don't think I'll get back the youthful figure I used to have but who knows, let's see. 

Things I'm going to do... 

Quit porn and masturbation completely. (very hard, but I'm gonna do it anyway)
Start mewing.
Start working out.
Get some good habits like meditation, reading and working out.
Change my hairstyle.
Talk to more girls, and if I get rejected, I accept it and move on. There's nothing to lose.
Finally, lose weight.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 12, 2019)

Porn doesn't change your jawline


----------



## nibbamaxxing (Jun 12, 2019)

gl bro


----------



## Ayush (Jun 12, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Porn doesn't change your jawline


I'm not saying that. Porn makes you complacent and you think subconsciously, "oh, I'm getting all these hot ladies without any effort! Why try to look good and go to the gym if you can get all that with the click of a button?"


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Porn doesn't change your jawline


The whole point of nofap is to reset your dopamine reward system and fix your dopamine receptors. No fucking one claimed that you could get physically more attractive doing it. The only way it’s going to make you better looking is by indirectly forcing you to looksmax.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 12, 2019)

copes me


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Porn doesn't change your jawline


It does, indirectly


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> It does, indirectly


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)

porn is a bad habit that’s worth kicking


----------



## Okiwaga (Jun 13, 2019)

fapping to hijabis cant be bad


----------



## fukmylyf (Jun 13, 2019)

NoFap changed my life, ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> NoFap changed my life, ded srs


wat happened bro


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> It does, indirectly


Cope like the pope


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 13, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> fapping to hijabis cant be bad


Weeb name

Faps to hijabis 

Wtf is going on


----------



## kobecel (Jun 13, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> NoFap changed my life, ded srs


elab


----------



## Acnno (Jun 13, 2019)

Good luck, gonna do the same thing


----------



## St Eroid (Jun 13, 2019)

Porn is bad for your mental health, on the other hand masturbation might be necessary to keep you sane if you cant get laid.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)

St Eroid said:


> Porn is bad for your mental health, on the other hand masturbation might be necessary to keep you sane if you cant get laid.


Sums it up perfectly


----------



## nastynas (Jun 13, 2019)

masturbation is okay from time to time yet i think no male should be watching porn


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 13, 2019)

Jfl start working out, start losing weight. If u did this and chronic masturbated at the same time this thread wouldn't exist


----------



## Fat cunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Yea fapping raises estrogen and lowers testosterone not good buddy boyo


----------



## buflek (Jun 13, 2019)

i watch porn daily since im 10 (21 now), got a girlfriend, good jaw, girls approaching me every now and then, very low inhib, many friends etc

it has nothing to do with fapping just fucking get ur shit sorted


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)

buflek said:


> i watch porn daily since im 10 (21 now), got a girlfriend, good jaw, girls approaching me every now and then, very low inhib, many friends etc
> 
> it has nothing to do with fapping just fucking get ur shit sorted


t. Chad


----------



## Ayush (Jun 13, 2019)

buflek said:


> i watch porn daily since im 10 (21 now), got a girlfriend, good jaw, girls approaching me every now and then, very low inhib, many friends etc
> 
> it has nothing to do with fapping just fucking get ur shit sorted


I think everyone is different. For me it's the other way around.


----------



## fobos (Jun 13, 2019)

If you can do nofap youre low t


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 13, 2019)

Ayush said:


> I'm 19 and a chronic porn and masturbation addict. I have been addicted to it since 2013 - the first time I discovered it. Since then I would do it everyday. I remember my face used to look so good as a male. Girls would talk to me and even ask for my phone number and one girl even kissed me once to which I cringed back then lol.
> 
> Fast forward to now... I have no girlfriend, my health is shit, I cannot talk to girls, no confidence, my eyes have no life in them, my jawline is weak and I lack social skills. If I could go back to 2013, I would save the 13 y/o me from discovering porn. But that's just another fantasy. I can't change what's happened. But I can quit porn and masturbation now and take the responsibility to work on myself. I don't think I'll get back the youthful figure I used to have but who knows, let's see.
> 
> ...


I doubt you’ll succeed, abruptly stopping porn/masturbation after frequently doing it for years will be nearly impossible.


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 13, 2019)

Anyone who believes cold showers and nofap work as suggested are fucking coping to the maximum degree.


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 13, 2019)

Porn is obviously bad and no man should watch it, but going on no porn or no fap won't magically change your life or shit genetics. I didn't watch porn or fap for the longest time last year and I was still a loser baldie gymcel


----------



## dude bro man (Jun 13, 2019)

quit porn and pmo, first month was tough, wouldnt have made it without fwbs, banged 24 girls from beginning of April to end of May, now I can use my sexual energy for other things


----------



## fukmylyf (Jun 13, 2019)

only low iqs will deny this


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jun 13, 2019)

I heard semen is good for your skin


----------



## quinn24 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ayush said:


> I'm not saying that. Porn makes you complacent and you think subconsciously, "oh, I'm getting all these hot ladies without any effort! Why try to look good and go to the gym if you can get all that with the click of a button?"


not like foids will care about me either way


Guest said:


> The whole point of nofap is to reset your dopamine reward system and fix your dopamine receptors. No fucking one claimed that you could get physically more attractive doing it. The only way it’s going to make you better looking is by indirectly forcing you to looksmax.


bro its not a meth addiction

no one even talks about sex addiction or says "oh all of this sex with jbs is fucking up my dopamine system help" because its all cope


----------



## her (Jun 13, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> not like foids will care about me either way
> 
> bro its not a meth addiction
> 
> no one even talks about sex addiction or says "oh all of this sex with jbs is fucking up my dopamine system help" because its all cope


porn and masturbation addiction exists lol


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 13, 2019)

Guys are designed to spread their seed. If your sperm sits in your sack for too long your sperm cells die and your seed is thus less than ideal.


her said:


> porn and masturbation addiction exists lol


Capsicum addiction is real. Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 13, 2019)

just take dut and nuke your dht levels to zero, you will succeed in nofap finally


----------



## bonecel (Jun 13, 2019)

It's only bad if it substitutes real world experiences. *Ratio of actual experience to porn* is much more important.

Fap 2x a day but also bang girls > fap 1x/week but no female interaction

All the slayers I know are heavy porn addicts, they've never felt any consequences to this shit. Everyone who's made a serious effort to quit is either incel or autistic normie.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ayush said:


> I'm 19 and a chronic porn and masturbation addict. I have been addicted to it since 2013 - the first time I discovered it. Since then I would do it everyday. I remember my face used to look so good as a male. Girls would talk to me and even ask for my phone number and one girl even kissed me once to which I cringed back then lol.
> 
> Fast forward to now... I have no girlfriend, my health is shit, I cannot talk to girls, no confidence, my eyes have no life in them, my jawline is weak and I lack social skills. If I could go back to 2013, I would save the 13 y/o me from discovering porn. But that's just another fantasy. I can't change what's happened. But I can quit porn and masturbation now and take the responsibility to work on myself. I don't think I'll get back the youthful figure I used to have but who knows, let's see.
> 
> ...


Very natural way of looksmaxing. You'd get approval from normies
normies frown at you if you say you want to get cosmetic surgeries, their bluepilled ass think you're being shallow


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> bro its not a meth addiction
> 
> no one even talks about sex addiction or says "oh all of this sex with jbs is fucking up my dopamine system help" because its all cope


It’s actually an addiction and fucks up your dopamine receptors. Don’t tell me that masturbating to some 9/10 females without any other type of sex on the side isn’t going to change your subconscious standards and not make you attracted to normal 6-7/10 women. And you don’t get the same hormones from sex and masturbation.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ayush said:


> I'm 19 and a chronic porn and masturbation addict. I have been addicted to it since 2013 - the first time I discovered it. Since then I would do it everyday. I remember my face used to look so good as a male. Girls would talk to me and even ask for my phone number and one girl even kissed me once to which I cringed back then lol.
> 
> Fast forward to now... I have no girlfriend, my health is shit, I cannot talk to girls, no confidence, my eyes have no life in them, my jawline is weak and I lack social skills. If I could go back to 2013, I would save the 13 y/o me from discovering porn. But that's just another fantasy. I can't change what's happened. But I can quit porn and masturbation now and take the responsibility to work on myself. I don't think I'll get back the youthful figure I used to have but who knows, let's see.
> 
> ...



Even if you’ve travelled the wrong path for a long time, don’t keep going the wrong way. No matter how long you’ve been messing up for, find a new way. It works out in the end. Good luck man.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 13, 2019)

Could of explained without bragging.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 13, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Could of explained without bragging.


They can never stop themselves.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 13, 2019)

chesscel said:


> They can never stop themselves.


For real.


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 13, 2019)

Everything besides changing your hairstyle and working out is cope


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 13, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Could of explained without bragging.


where was the brag??


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 14, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> where was the brag??


‘Girls would talk to me and even ask for my phone number and one girl even kissed me once to which I cringed back then lol.’.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 14, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> ‘Girls would talk to me and even ask for my phone number and one girl even kissed me once to which I cringed back then lol.’.


Y I guess that's a brag however it happened in the past and now he's a sad lad


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 14, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Y I guess that's a brag however it happened in the past and now he's a sad lad


I feel he could of kept that part to himself.


----------



## androidcel (Jun 14, 2019)

no nofap for your face


----------



## Okiwaga (Jun 14, 2019)

i masturbate daily and im attracted to 4/10 i dont give a fuck


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Jun 14, 2019)

bonecel said:


> It's only bad if it substitutes real world experiences. *Ratio of actual experience to porn* is much more important.
> 
> Fap 2x a day but also bang girls > fap 1x/week but no female interaction
> 
> All the slayers I know are heavy porn addicts, they've never felt any consequences to this shit. Everyone who's made a serious effort to quit is either incel or autistic normie.


Legit my friend has been fapping since 9yo (he was first one to tell me about porn at 9yo) and he is legit slayer. Best looking in our friend group and low inhib as fuck.


----------



## dude bro man (Jun 14, 2019)

dude bro man said:


> quit porn and pmo, first month was tough, wouldnt have made it without fwbs, banged 24 girls from beginning of April to end of May, now I can use my sexual energy for other things


Was serious but a quick tl;dr. First month I was out of control horny, wouldnt have made it without fwb. Now i've calmed down and the sexual energy, which is just energy after all I can use it to pursue other shit. Same idea with anger, I was taught anger is a very bad thing when I was younger, it can be, however it can be very useful if you use it correctly....


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 14, 2019)

nofap wont help you get laid sadly. it just helps regulate your worthless sex hormones


----------

